# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Ente Kavithakal-Exclusive Poems

## kandahassan

a thread for new generation songs and poems.u can discuss about new generation poems and their meanings.also post your poems as well as we found top new generation kavikal


new generation kavikal


.............................[/SIZE]

----------


## kandahassan

മന്ദഹാസം

എന്* മന്ദഹാസം ചന്ദ്രികയായെങ്കില്*
എന്നും പൌര്*ണ്ണമിവിടര്*ന്നേനെ..
എന്* സ്വപ്ന രേണുക്കള്* രത്നങ്ങളായെങ്കില്*
എന്നും നവരത്നമണിഞ്ഞേനെ..
എന്നശ്രുബിന്ധുക്കള്* പുഷ്പങ്ങളായെങ്കില്*
എന്നും മാധവമുണര്*ന്നേനേ... (എന്* മന്ദഹാസം..)

എന്നനുഭൂതിതന്* സ്വര്*ണ്ണദലങ്ങളാല്*
നിന്* മോഹപുഷ്പകം അലങ്കരിക്കാം..(എന്നനുഭൂതിതന്*..)
നിന്* ത്യാഗമണ്ഡപ യാഗാഗ്നിതന്നിലെ
ചന്ദന ധൂമമായ് ഞാനുയരാം.. (എന്* മന്ദഹാസം..)

സുന്ദരവാസന്ത മന്ദസമീരനായ്
നിന്* ജാലകങ്ങളെ തൊട്ടുണര്*ത്താം (സുന്ദര)
തൂവിഴി* താമര പൂവിതള്* തുമ്പിലെ
തൂമുത്തൊരുമ്മയാല്* ഒപ്പിയേക്കാം..(എന്* മന്ദഹാസം)

----------


## kandahassan

എന്റെ കവിതകള്*

മനുഷ്യനും മനുഷ്യത്വവും
അകലുകയും , കത്തിയുമതിനേക്കാള്*
മൂര്*ച്ചയുള്ള വാക്കുകളും ,
സമദൂരത്തിന്നര്*ത്ഥം മറക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് 
ഹൃദയങ്ങളില്* സുഷിരങ്ങള്* വീഴുന്നതും ,
മണ്ണു ചുവക്കുന്നതും ,
ചില നേത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് മാത്രം ഭംഗി -
തോന്നിപ്പിക്കുന്ന വര്*ണ്ണചിത്രങ്ങള്* 
പിറവിയെടുക്കുന്നതും,
ഭൂമി കരയുന്നതും.


പോകണമെനിക്കു കാട്ടിലേയ്ക്ക് 
അവിടെയെന്* പൂര്*വ്വികരുണ്ട് 
മരവുരിയുടുത്ത് കായ്കനികള്* 
ഭുജിച്ചവരവിടെ വാഴുന്നുണ്ട്
.....................................
.....................................
പോകണമെനിക്കു കാട്ടിലേയ്ക്ക് 
അവിടെയെന്* പൂര്*വ്വികരുണ്ട് 
കായ്കനികള്* കാത്തു വച്ച് 
ഗുഹാ മുഖത്തവരെന്നെ 
കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നുണ്ടാവാം... 

മാലാഖമാരില്* നിന്നാ കുരുന്നിനെ 
ഏറ്റുവാങ്ങിയോരാ നിമിഷം ..
കാലങ്ങളുടെ കാത്തിരുപ്പ് കുളിരായി 
മനസ്സില്* നിറയവേ  
കനവുകളിലെ തിളക്കമാ കുഞ്ഞു 
കണ്*കളില്* തെളിയവേ 
നനവാര്*ന്നോരെന്* നയനങ്ങള്* കണ്ടോ
നീയും കരഞ്ഞതെന്നോ ?
എന്നോട് പങ്കുചേരാനായി 
ഇന്നേ കൂടുന്നോ നീയെന്* അര

----------


## maryland

thanks Kandan for sharing your poems...

----------


## kandahassan

> thanks Kandan for sharing your poems...


kavitha bodham ulla oru vyakthiyenkilum fkyil undello :Yeye:

----------


## maryland

> kavitha bodham ulla oru vyakthiyenkilum fkyil undello


  :Read:   :FK ROCKZ: 
:partytime:

----------


## shyamavanil

> മന്ദഹാസം
> 
> എന്* മന്ദഹാസം ചന്ദ്രികയായെങ്കില്*
> എന്നും പൌര്*ണ്ണമിവിടര്*ന്നേനെ..
> എന്* സ്വപ്ന രേണുക്കള്* രത്നങ്ങളായെങ്കില്*
> എന്നും നവരത്നമണിഞ്ഞേനെ..
> എന്നശ്രുബിന്ധുക്കള്* പുഷ്പങ്ങളായെങ്കില്*
> എന്നും മാധവമുണര്*ന്നേനേ... (എന്* മന്ദഹാസം..)
> 
> ...


poonnu macha ..ithu .orginal anel ..sherikkum tune cheythu irakkiyal super akum..
Melody + romance feel undu....
padan ariyavunna arelum undel onn upadichu Youtube il idu Namukku hit akkam  :Yeye:

----------


## maryland

> poonnu macha ..ithu .orginal anel ..sherikkum tune cheythu irakkiyal super akum..
> Melody + romance feel undu....
> padan ariyavunna arelum undel onn upadichu Youtube il idu Namukku hit akkam


 ithokke collect cheythu Silsila fame Harishankerinu ayachu kodukunnundu...
addhehamaakumbol onnum pedikkandallo...a real one man show!
Music direction, Production, abhinayam, dance, rhythm, camera, light, sound ellaam addheham thanne cheytholum....prathiphalam venda. :Shhh: 
youtube-il ittaal naattukaar prathiphalam kodutholum... :Thumbup: 
note the point... :colors:

----------


## Santi

ente puthiya kavitha.... :Glare: 

kerala mannil le omana admin than
prerana kondu thudagiyoru
nadinte chaithanyam vadathe
sookshickum chelotha kerala forumanithu


lokathin ororo bhagathil ninnethum
aayiram aayiram sauhridathin
mayatha mazhvillin  raajikal teerkumee 
snehathin kootyamya nammilennum


 :Scooter:   :Scooter:

----------


## shyamavanil

> ithokke collect cheythu Silsila fame Harishankerinu ayachu kodukunnundu...
> addhehamaakumbol onnum pedikkandallo...a real one man show!
> Music direction, Production, abhinayam, dance, rhythm, camera, light, sound ellaam addheham thanne cheytholum....prathiphalam venda.
> youtube-il ittaal naattukaar prathiphalam kodutholum...
> note the point...


 :spiderman:  :spiderman:  :spiderman:   pakshe enikku avan ezhuthiya lyrics ishtapettu ....its very good  :Victory:

----------


## salu

> ഫോറും വിടവാങ്ങുന്നു
> 
> സന്തോഷത്തിനു വിട പറയാന്*
> ആഗ്രഹത്തിനു സുമ  പെരുകാന്*
> പോകുന്നു  ചങ്ങാതിമാര്*..
> ഈ വഴിതന് പലവഴിയില്*
> പലവഴിതന്* ഈ  വഴിയില്*
> നേരുന്നു ആശംസകള്*
> നേരുന്നു പുണ്യങ്ങള്*
> ...


enna patti kanda?? :Frown:

----------


## nmaks

*entha kandan pokunnoo? atho* 

*kura kavithayooo?????*

----------


## Aneesh 369

Ta Taa  Ta Taa Ta Taa Ta Taa Ta Taa

----------


## maryland

Kandahasan povukayaano??  :Good: 
forum rakshappettu.... :Scooter:

----------


## PRINCE OF HEARTS

> ഫോറും വിടവാങ്ങുന്നു
> 
> സന്തോഷത്തിനു വിട പറയാന്*
> ആഗ്രഹത്തിനു സുമ  പെരുകാന്*
> പോകുന്നു  ചങ്ങാതിമാര്*..
> ഈ വഴിതന് പലവഴിയില്*
> പലവഴിതന്* ഈ  വഴിയില്*
> നേരുന്നു ആശംസകള്*
> നേരുന്നു പുണ്യങ്ങള്*
> ...


 :silent:  :silent:  :silent:  :silent:  :silent:  :silent:  :silent:  :silent: 
tataaaaaaaaaa
all the best

----------


## kandahassan

> Kandahasan povukayaano?? 
> forum rakshappettu....


njan engum pokunilla...ith ente new kavithayanu :Helohelo:  :Helohelo:

----------


## maryland

> njan engum pokunilla...ith ente new kavithayanu


  :Lapharp:   :Maxim:

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> ഫോറും വിടവാങ്ങുന്നു
> 
> സന്തോഷത്തിനു വിട പറയാന്*
> ആഗ്രഹത്തിനു സുമ  പെരുകാന്*
> പോകുന്നു  ചങ്ങാതിമാര്*..
> ഈ വഴിതന് പലവഴിയില്*
> പലവഴിതന്* ഈ  വഴിയില്*
> നേരുന്നു ആശംസകള്*
> നേരുന്നു പുണ്യങ്ങള്*
> ...


Ethra Arthavathaya Varikal..athma sagarathil nee uppu pole

----------


## maryland

> Ethra Arthavathaya Varikal..*athma sagarathil nee uppu pole*


 angane oru line aa kaavithayil kandillallo.... :Hammer:

----------


## Saaradhi

veruthe aashipichu................  :Doh: 

muttu kavitha aayi poi... ente sargavaasana unarthaan sahaayichu.. njanum oru kavitha ezhuthiyaalo??  :Scooter:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

:Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Leader

santinoyude vyajan anennu thonnunnu........  :Laughing:

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> angane oru line aa kaavithayil kandillallo....


athu njan Kandane Varnicha Varikalanu

----------


## Munaf ikka

> njan engum pokunilla...ith ente new kavithayanu


appo chummaa kothippichathaanallee.............. :Badpc:

----------


## maryland

> athu njan Kandane Varnicha Varikalanu


  :Read:  Kandahasan aano uppu?
appo aathmasaagaram enthaa?? :Proof:

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Kandahasan aano uppu?
> appo aathmasaagaram enthaa??


athmasagaram aagunna FK yile uppakunna Member aanu Kandan

----------


## Naradhan

> njan engum pokunilla...ith ente new kavithayanu


Athrakku vendaayirunnu .....  :Chairhit:   :Chairhit:

----------


## Tintumon

kavithayayirunno :Wallbash:

----------


## salu

> njan engum pokunilla...ith ente new kavithayanu


veruthe kothippichu.... :Huh:

----------


## maryland

> kavithayayirunno


 anganeyum vilikkaam..... :Meeting:

----------


## Leader

Kandhahasan enikkoru prachodanam anu, njanum kavitha ezhuthan pova.... enthelum ezhuthiyal mathiyallo....

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

:Ennekollu:

----------


## Tintumon

> title kandu njettipoyi.................


Njettippikunna varthayano aasane :Hypo:

----------


## Leader

ithara merge cheyyathu......... moshamayi poyi...

ella kavikalum ezhuthunna kavita orotta book ayano publish cheyyunnathu? ingane anel njan kavita ezhuthunnilla.

----------


## guru

> poonnu macha ..ithu .orginal anel ..sherikkum tune cheythu irakkiyal super akum..
> Melody + romance feel undu....
> padan ariyavunna arelum undel onn upadichu Youtube il idu Namukku hit akkam





> pakshe enikku avan ezhuthiya lyrics ishtapettu ....its very good





> YouTube - En Mandhahasam Chandrikayaayenkil


.shyamalan..  :Ennekollu: .......

----------


## guru

*“ മഞ്ഞക്കിളിയെ കുഞ്ഞിക്കുരുന്നെ മഞ്ഞത്തിരുന്നാടാൻ വാ 
മുല്ലക്കൊടിതൻ ചെല്ലത്തണലിൽ മെല്ലെ പതിഞ്ഞാടാൻ വാ

ഓരായിരം ചിരാവ് പോൽ കിനാവിലും നിലാവ് പോൽ

എന്നുള്ളിൽ നീ മാത്രം, എന്നെന്നു നീ മാത്രം...

കൂടെയുണ്ടെങ്കിലും നിൻ പൂവുടൽ പുൽകുവാനായി ഒരുവേള എൻ മനം സ്വയം വലയുമെന്നെന്തിനോ

പാടുമെന്നാകിലും നിൻ വേണുവിൽ പൂത്ത മൌനം ഒരുമാത്ര എന്നിലെ സ്വയം തിരയുമെന്നെന്തിനോ..

ഇട നെഞ്ചുരുകി ഒന്നുറങ്ങാം അരികിൽ നീ..വരുമോ...

നീ തരും പുണ്യമെല്ലാം ആളുമീ നാളമായി, ഇരുൾ മൂടുമെൻ കരൾ തടം പുലരിയായി മാറ്റവേ.....
പാൽമണം വീണ ചുണ്ടാൽ പാടി നീ എൻ കിനാവിൽ,  ഉണരാത്രിയിൽ ഇതേ ലയം പരിഭവം ചെയ്യവേ...
അലിയാതെ ഞാനിലിഞ്ഞു നിന്നിൽ , മലരെ.. എൻ മലരേ.....

മഞ്ഞക്കിളിയെ കുഞ്ഞിക്കുരുന്നേ മഞ്ഞത്തിരുന്നാടാൻ വാ 
മുല്ലക്കൊടിതൻ ചെല്ലത്തണലിൽ മെല്ലെ പതിഞ്ഞാടാൻ വാ“
*

----------


## ClubAns

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## guru

> 


എന്റെ കവിത...... :Neutral:

----------


## Naradhan

> * മഞ്ഞക്കിളിയെ കുഞ്ഞിക്കുരുന്നെ മഞ്ഞത്തിരുന്നാടാൻ വാ 
> മുല്ലക്കൊടിതൻ ചെല്ലത്തണലിൽ മെല്ലെ പതിഞ്ഞാടാൻ വാ
> 
> ഓരായിരം ചിരാവ് പോൽ കിനാവിലും നിലാവ് പോൽ
> 
> എന്നുള്ളിൽ നീ മാത്രം, എന്നെന്നു നീ മാത്രം...
> 
> കൂടെയുണ്ടെങ്കിലും നിൻ പൂവുടൽ പുൽകുവാനായി ഒരുവേള എൻ മനം സ്വയം വലയുമെന്നെന്തിനോ
> 
> ...



Ithu Love Letter aayi koduthappol adi kittiyennu oru sruthi kettu ....  :Thinking:

----------


## Naradhan

*Vedana


Vida paranju veendumoru pakal
Verpaadin vedanayariyaathe
Nishabda nisheedhini than
Alsleshathilamarnnu novariyaathe

Oru mohathin cheppu thurannu
vidhiyude thanutha karangal
Shoonyamaam cheppukalum
Maranathin gandhavum
Orkkaatheyurangi pakal

Kalakala mozhukum nadhiyude chiriyil
Vedhana than bahirspuranam
Jeevitha veechiyilengum
nishabdamaam kaaladikal

Marayunnu aval veendum
Orma than kara kaana kayathil .....

*

----------


## Leader

njan 3-4 kavita ezhuthiyittundu, individual thread sammathikuvanel mathram idum...

----------


## maryland

> njan 3-4 kavita ezhuthiyittundu, individual thread sammathikuvanel mathram idum...


 oru sample kavitha ivide postu cheyyu...nokkatte. :Helohelo: 
nilavaaramullathaanenkil separate thread ittaal pore.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## samshayalu

kavithakalude pookkaalam varatte...

----------


## kandahassan

സ്നേഹത്തിന്* ഫോറം 

സ്നേഹത്തിന്* പൂമുത്തായി വിടരുന്നൊരു പൂകാലം 
പ്രണയത്തിന്* പൂമഴയായി ചേരുന്നൊരു രാക്കാലം
പ്രായത്തിന്* കാതലായി ഹൃദയത്തിന്* ചോര്ച്ചയായി 
ഒരു വസന്ത ഓണപൂകാലം വന്നെത്തി .

സൗഹൃദം തുറനടിക്കും ഫോറം കേരളത്തിന്* അഭിമാനം 
ഫോറം ത്തില്* വഴികാട്ടികളായി സ്നേഹത്തിന്* അട്മിനുകള്*
ഫോറം ത്തില്* കാവല്കരായി നില്കുന്നൊരു ചങ്ങാതിമാര്* 
പായസത്തിന്* മധുരം ഊറും ഫോറം ത്തില്* ഈരടികള്* 

ഊഞ്ഞാലിന്* ആട്ടം പോലെ ഫോറം ത്തില്* മാധുര്യം 
ഗ്രാമത്തിന്* മമത പോലെ ഫോറം ത്തില്* സംഗീതം 
ഈ വഴി തന്* പലവഴിയില്* പലവഴിതന്* ഈ വഴിയില്* 
നേരുന്നു നിങ്ങള്*ക്കായി ഫോറം കേരളത്തിന്* ഓണാശംസ .........................................

----------


## kandahassan

fkyile ella suhruthukalkkum ente onashamsakal.................

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Happy Onam Kandettan....

----------


## maryland

ee Onam kandanodoppam...

----------


## maryland

> Ithile Song ennau paranju orennam youtubeil ..But ithoru kavithayanu


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzRlq78DiKw&feature=related[/ame]
 :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## kandahassan

നീ എന്* ചെണ്ടുമല്ലിക്കാരി


ചെണ്ടുമല്ലികാരി പ്രണയത്തിന്* കാമാക്ഷി നീ 
വണ്ടുമല്ലികാരി  ഹൃദയത്തിന്*  സുഗന്ധി നീ 
തോട്ടകാരി  തോട്ടത്തിന്*  ചന്ദ്രിക  നീ 
വീട്ടുകാരി വീടിന്* സുലോചന നീ 
പ്രേമക്കാരി പ്രേമത്തിന്* ചിന്താമണി നീ 
ആട്ടകാരി ആട്ടത്തിന്* പുഷ്പലത നീ 
ചാട്ടകാരി ചാട്ടതിന്* സുഭാഷിണി നീ 
ഹൃദയപൂന്ക്കാട്ടില്* തെന്കുടിക്കും 
സരിഗ തെന്കാട്ടില്* ഉലാതുന്നൊരു 
വണ്ട്* ഞാന്* മാത്രം പ്രിയ വണ്ട്* ഞാന്* മാത്രം

----------


## maryland

> നീ എന്* ചെണ്ടുമല്ലിക്കാരി
> 
> ചെണ്ടുമല്ലികാരി *പ്രണയ*ത്തിന്* *കാമാക്ഷി* നീ 
> വണ്ടുമല്ലികാരി ഹൃദയത്തിന്* *സുഗന്ധി* നീ 
> തോട്ടകാരി തോട്ടത്തിന്* ചന്ദ്രിക നീ 
> വീട്ടുകാരി *വീടി*ന്* സുലോചന നീ 
> പ്രേമക്കാരി പ്രേമത്തിന്* *ചിന്താമണി* നീ 
> ആട്ടകാരി ആട്ടത്തിന്* പുഷ്പലത നീ 
> ചാട്ടകാരി ചാട്ടതിന്* സുഭാഷിണി നീ 
> ...


 ellaam copy aanallo :Gathering: 
Pranaya....from Blessy
Kaamaakshi.........From Panditji
Sugandhi...........from pashu
Veedu............from Sathyan Anthikkad
Chinthaamani...........from Kola case
then kudikkum........again, from Sathyan Anthikkaad... :Brick wall:

----------


## kandahassan

innathe samoohathile cherupakarude swapnam anu njan ee kavithayil koodi prethipadhikunathu :Yes:

----------


## maryland

> innathe samoohathile cherupakarude swapnam anu njan ee kavithayil koodi prethipadhikunathu


 Panditjiyude athe line aanallo.... :Silenced:

----------


## kandahassan

> Panditjiyude athe line aanallo....


kamakshi ennu ezhuthiyathu kondu aa vakku panditgkku mathrame upayogikkan pattu ennu valla nibandana undo?

----------


## maryland

> kamakshi ennu ezhuthiyathu kondu aa vakku panditgkku mathrame upayogikkan pattu ennu valla nibandana undo?


 kaamaakshi ennathu oru sarvvanaamamalla.
there is only one kaamaakshi in the whole world...Panditji! :Doh: 
Kaamaakshi ennu ningal paranjaal athu Panditjiyudethaayirikkum... :Osama: 
Shubharaathri ennathum angane thanne.
(for eg. Palliyurakkam = king's sleep, pallineeraattu = king's bath) :Lapharp:

----------


## Tipper Vasu

Ente kandha,malayala sahityathinu puthu jeevan nalkaan oru kootam yuvakal erangi thirikendi irikunnu ennu MT parayunathu innale kandathe ullu,but ithu oru panditji levelil ethunna lakshanam kannunundallo

----------


## Warlord

Bhesh...nannyirikkunnu

----------


## ishtikavasu

nalla kavithakal

----------


## ishtikavasu

Adipoli kavitahakal

----------


## kandahassan

ആധുനിക കവിത 


മലയാലം ഞാന്*

പതിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.

അല്ല ,,

പദിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.

ശ്ശോ,,,,,

പധിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.

കഷ്ടം..!!

പഡിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.

ഛേയ്,,,

പഠിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.

ഹാവൂ.. ശരിയായി.!!

----------


## maryland

:salut:   :salut:

----------


## plk

great  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

:Giveup: 

kandakaavyam!!!!!

----------


## Mattoose

.................. :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> ..................


 Malayalam padichittillalle... :Surrender:

----------


## Mattoose

> Malayalam padichittillalle...


illenkil  :Innocent:

----------


## kandahassan

മലയാളം സംസാരിക്കുനതില്* നാണക്കേട്*  തോന്നുന്ന ഇന്നത്തെ തലമുറയോട് നാം നീതി പുലര്*ത്തേണ്ട ആവശ്യം ഇല്ല . :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

നക്ഷത്ര പെണ്*കിടാവ്



നീലാകാശത്ത് മിന്നി മറയുന്ന 
നക്ഷത്രങ്ങളെ നോക്കിയിരിക്കുന്ന 
ആ പെണ്*കിടാവിനെ അറിയാതെ 
സ്നേഹിച്ചു പോയി ഞാന്* ........
അവളുടെ വെള്ളാരം കണ്ണിന്റെ ആര്*ദ്രതയും 
ചെഞ്ചുണ്ടില്* വിരിയുന്ന നനുത്ത മന്ദഹാസവും ...
ഹൃദയ വീണയില്* നിന്ന് നിര്*ഗളിക്കുന്ന 
മൌനസംഗീതവും എല്ലാം 
നക്ഷത്രങ്ങള്* അറിഞ്ഞിരിക്കണം 
നീലാംബരിയില്* താരകങ്ങള്* മിന്നി തെളിഞ്ഞതും 
അവള്*ക്കായി മാത്രമാവാം ....
ഒരു ഉഷ സന്ധ്യയില്* താരകോടികളില്* 
ഒരു കുഞ്ഞി നക്ഷത്രം താഴേക്ക്* നിപതിച്ചു ...
ധരണിയെ പുല്*കി കിടക്കുന്ന 
നക്ഷത്രക്കുഞ്ഞിനെ വാരി എടുക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങവേ 
ഒരാര്*ത്ത നാദം എന്ന ഗളത്തില്* കുടുങ്ങിയോ ?
ഒടുവിലെപ്പോഴോ ഒരു ഗാഢനിദ്രയില്*
നിന്നുയിര്*ത്തെഴുന്നേല്*ക്കവേ കണ്ടു ഞാന്* 
ആകാശത്ത് മിന്നിതെളിയുന്ന നക്ഷത്രങ്ങളെ .....
മിഴിചിമ്മി നോക്കി മൌനമായി ചോദിച്ചു 
ഞാന്* ...... നിങ്ങളില്* ആരാണ് ?
എന്* നക്ഷത്ര പെണ്*കിടാവ് ?
ഉത്തരമില്ലാത്ത ഒരു ചോദ്യം ആയി 
ഇന്നും ഞാന്* നിലകൊള്ളുന്നു 
ഈ ധരണിയില്* ഏകനായി ...................

----------


## kallan pavithran

kandante kavithakalkkayi oru thread undallo. athil ittoooode puthiya kavithakal okke. new threads nte avasyamundo

----------


## veecee

moving this to the poem thread started by owner, ini ithu avartichal infra tarum. ithippo 4th or 5th time anu ingane move cheyyunne..

----------


## plk

appo ആധുനിക കവിത  :Surrender:

----------


## veecee

> appo ആധുനിക കവിത


njanum ipozha vayiche :Hang: 
kandan oru sthapanam anu prasthanam anu prathibhasam anu :Suicide:

----------


## maryland

> മലയാളം സംസാരിക്കുനതില്* നാണക്കേട്* തോന്നുന്ന ഇന്നത്തെ തലമുറയോട് നാം നീതി പുലര്*ത്തേണ്ട ആവശ്യം ഇല്ല .


  :Hi:  :Hi:  :Hi:

----------


## S.K

> kandante kavithakalkkayi oru thread undallo. athil ittoooode puthiya kavithakal okke. new threads nte avasyamundo





> moving this to the poem thread started by owner, ini ithu avartichal infra tarum. ithippo 4th or 5th time anu ingane move cheyyunne..


kandante puthiya kavitha irangi orazchayenkilum puthiya threadil kidannotte..ennittu maattiyaal pore....allayenkil kandan kavithakalude main threadil kayari thappendi varum.....

kandanodu alpamenkilum neethi pularthanam MODANmaar.... :Cooking:

----------


## veecee

> kandante puthiya kavitha irangi orazchayenkilum puthiya threadil kidannotte..ennittu maattiyaal pore....allayenkil kandan kavithakalude main threadil kayari thappendi varum.....
> 
> kandanodu alpamenkilum neethi pularthanam MODANmaar....


 :Homygod: 
kandan kavithakal vayikkan alundennu ipozha arinje :Neutral: 
next time angane cheyyam :Blushing:

----------


## Naradhan

*Aruthu*

*Arutharuthu makkale, naadinte makkale
Aanandha sura paanam paadilla makkale
Aanandhasakthiyil Dhooma pipaasuvaayi
pukayunna jeevitham paadilla makkale

Ororo janmavum punya prakaashamaayi
Kathi padarenda veedagni naalamaa(nu).
Vishlipthamaam padharthaswadhanam 
Swa hatyakku thulyamaam paapamaa(nu)

Anthakaaram hanikkum drida Khadghamaayi
Cheythikal oronnum vilayenda jeevitham
Dhooma surasakthiyil nishprabhamaakuka
Janma varadhanamekumekum pithrukkalku
Ghorapamanamekum dushkarmamaa(nu)*

----------


## Naradhan

> kandan kavithakal vayikkan alundennu ipozha arinje
> next time angane cheyyam


Appa njaaanum angine cheyyatte ...? 
Oru puythiya Blog tanne enikku thanneru .... 

Kavitha threadukal kondu njaan aa blog nirakkum .....  :Fight1:

----------


## noonu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrVRe8NuRdw]CV Abdul Rasheed, malayalam kavitha - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

nice..............

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

പ്രണയം തേടിയുള്ള എന്഼റെ 
കവിതകളില്഼
ഒരിക്കല്഼ ഞാനവളെ
കണ്ടെത്തി.
മരണം.....
ആത്മാവ് നഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട 
ഞാന്഼ വീണ്ടും 
പ്രണയിക്കൂന്നതുപോലെ.........

----------


## messi

can i get mambham kavitha lyrics?

----------


## Naradhan

> can i get mambham kavitha lyrics?


 anganathaimavil ninnadyathe pazham veezhke
 ammathan nethrathil ninnuthirnnu chudu kanneer

 naalu maasathinmumpil aerenaal kothichitee
 baalamakandam poovittunnikal viriyave
 ammathan manikkutan poothiri kathichapol
 ammalar chendonnodichaahladichaduthethi
 chodichu maathavappol unnikal virinjapoo-
 viruthu kalanjallo kusrithi kurunne nee
 maankani veehumbol odi chenn edukkendavan
 poonkula thallunnath thallu kollangittalle
 paithalin bhaavam maari vadanaambujam vaadi
 kaithavam kaanakkannu kannuneer thaddakamaaayi
 mampazham perukkuvaan njaan varunnillennavan
 maapezhum malarkula erinju verum mannil
 vaakkukal kooti chollan vayyatha kidaangale
 deerkha darshanam cheyyum daivajnarallo ningal

 tungamaam meenachoodal thimaavin marathaka
 kkingini sauganthika swarnamaayitheerum mumpe
 maankani veezhan kaathu nilkaathe maathavinte
 poomkuyil koodum vitt paralokathe pooki
 vaanavarkaaromalaaye paarinekkurichudaa
 seenanaaye kreedarasaleenanaaye avan vaazhke
 angana thimaavil ninnadyahte pazham veeeshke
 ammathan nethrathil ninnuthirnnu chudu kanneer
 than makanu amruthekan thaazhott nipathicha
 ponpazham muttath aarkum vendathe kidakkave

 ayalpakkathe kochu kutikalulsaahathodavar than
 maavinchotil kaliveeedundaakkunnu
 poovaalannarkanna maampazham tharikenne
 ulpoovaalum kothiyoode vilichu paadeeedunnu
 uthirum madhurangalodichennedukkunnu
 muthirum kolahalamangaladvanthodum
 vaasanthamahotsavamaanavarkk ennal avalkaahatha
 kanneerinaaal andhamaam varshakaalam
 puratho nisthabdhayaay thellida ninnitutan
 durithabhalam polullaappazhameduthaval
 thannunnikidaavinte thaarudal mara cheytha
 mannil thaan nikshepichu mandamaayevam chonnal

 unnikkaikkedukkuvaan unnivaaaykkunnan vendi
 vannathannee maampazham vaasthavamariyaathe
 neerasam bhaavichu nee poyithenkilumen kunje
 neeyithu nukarnnale ammakku sukhamaavu
 pinangi poyeedilum pinne njaan vilikkumpol
 kunungikunungi nee unnuvaan varaarille
 varika kannal kaanan vaiyaathorenkannane
 thaarasa nukarnnaalum thaayathan naivedyam nee

 oru thai kulirkaaty arikathannjappol
 arumakkunjin praananammaye ashleshichu

----------


## messi

> anganathaimavil ninnadyathe pazham veezhke
>  ammathan nethrathil ninnuthirnnu chudu kanneer
> 
>  naalu maasathinmumpil aerenaal kothichitee
>  baalamakandam poovittunnikal viriyave
>  ammathan manikkutan poothiri kathichapol
>  ammalar chendonnodichaahladichaduthethi
>  chodichu maathavappol unnikal virinjapoo-
>  viruthu kalanjallo kusrithi kurunne nee
> ...


 :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:  Malayalam lyrics kitto?

----------


## Naradhan

> Malayalam lyrics kitto?


Ithu google transliterationil kondu poyi ittaal mathi ...

----------


## Harry

> Malayalam lyrics kitto?


 



> അങ്കണ തൈമാവില് നിന്നാദ്യത്തെ പഴം വീഴ്കെ 
> അമ്മതന് നേത്രത്തില് നിന്നുതിര്ന്നു ചുടു കണ്ണീര്
> നാലു മാസതിന് മുന്*പിലേറെ നാള് കൊതിച്ചിട്ടി
> ബാലമാകന്ദം പൂവിട്ടുണ്ണികള് വിരിയവേ
> 
> അമ്മതന് മണിക്കുട്ടന് പൂത്തിരി കത്തിച്ചപോല-
> മ്മലര്*ച്ചെന്ദൊന്നൊടിച്ചാഹ്ലാദിച്ചടുത്തെത്തി
> ചൊടിച്ചു മാതാവപ്പോളുണ്ണികല് വിരിഞ്ഞ പൂ-
> വൊടിച്ചു കളഞ്ഞല്ലൊ കുസ്രുതിക്കുരുന്നെ നീ
> ...


Vailoppilli's Malayalam Kavitha Mambazham | Kochukeralam

----------


## maryland

> Ithu google transliterationil kondu poyi ittaal mathi ...


 google nerittu avatharichu... :Meeting: 



> Vailoppilli's Malayalam Kavitha Mambazham | Kochukeralam

----------


## messi

> google nerittu avatharichu...


thanks brother.......

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

കുട്ടിക്കാലം ഓര്*മ്മ വരുന്നു......

----------


## maryland

> കുട്ടിക്കാലം ഓര്*മ്മ വരുന്നു......


 aksharam kootti vaayikkaan padikkunna samayathu ezhuthiya kavithakal njaanum ormmikkunnu... :rendeer:

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

ഒരു കവിത പ്ലീസ്.......

----------


## ballu

@kandahassan 

thante kavithakal okke ethu pageil annu ??
index cheyuu

----------

